# "The Fish." a sad story :(



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry if its bad/hard to read/has lots of errors xD it shouldnt have errors when it comes to spelling though :| im pretty sure
read away:
_________________

This water.
I don’t even know why I'm in this water. It’s not clean, not washed, not good. This water is toxic.
_And my stomach;_ It growls and groans and aches and urns for food—food that I haven’t seen in a very long time. The little rectangle where their hands get the food from is sitting so close, I can almost taste it, but it’s just my mind...I cannot taste what is not there. 
_And this bowl;_ I can’t even call this a bowl, it’s a cage. This small cage that never grows or stretches. I go in circles, and circles—I can only go in circles. Up and down is a very small distance, if I go in small circles all day it gives me something to do. Sometimes I don’t want something to do though, I just sit. I watch the people outside of my cage talking and walking around. I wish I had legs; then I could leave. I could leave this dirty foodless cage and I could find something to eat. I’d eat all the food in the rectangle and then I’d leave and find some more. Maybe I’ll find a nice pond to live in—or even a real bowl, with plants and rocks. A bowl, not a cage—I'm tired of cages. Cages aren’t good for any animal, no one deserves a cage. 

Days and days pass and I hear them mention me. They call me “the fish.” I am not just ‘the fish,’ I am _a _fish—I am _their_ fish. I am the fish they _chose_ from the store out of hundreds of other fish, why don’t they take care of me? Why don’t they feed me? Why don’t they change this water? This water...I wish I wasn’t ‘the fish.’ If I was ‘the dog’ or ‘the cat’ I wouldn’t have to live in this water, I wouldn’t be in this cage either. 
I was swimming in slow circles and one of them came up to me and looked at me. She had big big eyes. She had eyes like a shark. My groaning tummy told me she was coming to eat me—I swam in a fast circle and tried to hide. Where can I hide? Where can I hide?! There was nowhere to hide. 
The shark yelled something, “Have you been feeding the fish?” she called me ‘the fish,’ again. I heard one of the other sharks call something back. The shark in front of me rolled her sharky eyes and picked up the food rectangle. I stopped wanting to hide—food! Finally! Don't worry tummy, you will get food!
And then a loud chime echoed through the shark’s house and the dog began to bark. She quickly put the food down. “I’ll get it!”
What was that noise?
Was it other sharks?
Why was the dog barking?
Was it someone to come take me back to my brothers at the fish store? 
I waited patiently for her to come back. I waited nicely and spread my fins and pretended to look happy. I was told by the little shark that I was pretty when I did that, so I did, even though the water burned. 
I waited and waited and waited. They passed by all day. They talked, they cooked, and they _ate._ I didn’t eat though, no one fed me. Why would they feed me? I am just 'the fish.' Not 'the dog,' or 'the cat'...i am just a fish.

Days passed again. My scales ached and my gills burned. I knew today was the last day. The last day I’d be in this cage, foodless, and without clean water. If they cleaned my water maybe I could last longer, but they didn’t. No one ever did. I didn’t swim in circles, I didn’t hide. I stayed at the bottom and tried to breathe. Every small breath felt like I was dying. Every part of me was burning, my eyes, my fins—I just wanted clean water. 
I just wanted food.
_I just wanted to be out of this cage._
The pressure and the pain was too much, I couldn’t do this anymore. 
I swam my last circle and said goodbye to the people that didn’t love me. The people that brought me home and promised to take care of me.
“Goodbye the fish,” I pretended they said as I slipped into darkness, “I'm sorry.”


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

This is beautiful! :'[


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Sad but wonderful! This is a must-read story to bad fish keepers and good ones!!!!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

So sad =''[ It made me go running to my boys Alex and Riley and telling them I love them! Beautiful story!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

That was so sad!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow! your writing is beautiful! A+...that is a stunning story and it proabably touched everyone who read it! good job!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

This made me cry! This is a must read for bad fish keepers and it shows everyone how a fish feels when they are mistreated. absolutely sad but beautuful.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Beautiful writing! Sad but it gave me the chills it was so good :]


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

aw thanks guys 
im glad you like it


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

That was beautiful, yet sad. Like the other people said, i was touched...


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

This was such an interesting idea for a story. It should be read to children during their Library period, IMO.



Jooleeah said:


> I waited nicely and spread my fins and pretended to look happy. I was told by the little shark that I was pretty when I did that, so I did, even though the water burned.


I found this to be the saddest part.


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

A+ Story!!!!!


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks guys im glad youre all moved by it 
really i didnt think it was that good
im thinking about writing another, maybe a little less sad though


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

You need to do more! It was soo good!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I just wrote one... I love it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice story!


----------



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

It made me cry :'(


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very nice story!, but it was also very sad.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

That was sooo sad but beautiful! :')


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

*sigh*


----------



## bettablaze (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

now i feel depressed  but i loved the story!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

It was so wonderful yet so sad. :'( the poor fish! now i feel bad for calling my fish 'the fish'  Sorry my beautigul bettas!! I was so close to crying!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

This made me cry. I was reading out loud to someone and I was trying to keep my voice from being shaky. lol
Great story, though it is very sad. 
It reminds me very much of Black Beauty,
you are a really good writer!


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

so many fish probably feel like this like the fish is probably saying "they promised to take care of me and love me and feed me":sob:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Again. LOVE THE STORY!


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Sad but good


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Just made me run to my fishies.. and then I gave in and had to give them a live bloodworm.. its ok though. Its an "I love you" bloodworm.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow !!! beautiful and so sad but its the truth!!!


----------



## betta maniac (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmmm...that's so sad...


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks so much guys 
i started another one but i havent gotten around to finishing it yet haha


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Your story made me so happy for my bettas


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Awwww This makes me want to go into the other room right now and spend a little time watching and talking to my fish and give them a little treat. I love my Fishies! <3

BRB

Ok so I did and now I feel better knowing I had a little Betta Bonding time with them  I don't see how people can treat their pets that way whether a cat, a dog, a rabbit or fish etc!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i agree!! "Kitty Whiskers" Haha thats a funny name but its simple and i like it!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

LOL Bettalover2030, Thank You, That is my Fiance's nickname for me "Kitty Whiskers" because I love cats so much. I love my 3 fish too but it would be better than "Fishy Fins".......No wait..... now that I type it its cute  But not in public ha ha just as a screen name. XD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yea i was thinking the same thing!! lol

Okay we cant get too off topic now! I always do that.

On Topic: So did you right anymore stories?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

*two tears and watery eye's!
Bravo!!*

What "Kitty Whiskers" said, this makes me want to go into my bedroom right now and spend a little time watching and talking to my fish and give them a little treat. I love my Fishies!

And I couldn't agree with u more Kitty!

Great story Jooleeah!!!!




Ok so I did and now I feel better knowing I had a little Betta Bonding time with them  I don't see how people can treat their pets that way whether a cat, a dog, a rabbit or fish etc!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

IMO we need to print this and post it near the bettas at every LPS we find.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree!!!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I totaly agree with MrVampire, *lol*


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

geez i cried my eyes out. good story!

i wish this story came along with every betta bought!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

ashleyy said:


> geez i cried my eyes out. good story!
> 
> i wish this story came along with every betta bought!!


 I'm going to include it with every betta I sell.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow - You have skills! Wonderful story!


----------

